# Efficient Use of Expensive Wood--Easy Layout Online Tool



## NewbieInWV (Oct 14, 2016)

Neat site! Do you know what number I should use for kerf thickness? I tried 1/8, but it's looking for a specific number.

...2 minutes later…

Nevermind. It's just a decimal instead of a fraction.


----------



## jayseedub (Jan 7, 2013)

I've been able to use fractions, putting a space between the unit and the fraction: For example "two and one eighth" being written as 2 1/8 (two-space-one-slash-eight).


----------



## Sark (May 31, 2017)

Yes, nice site and great free program. In my shop we used Cutlist Plus, and pretty much ran all sheet goods through the calculation. Parts list created by KCDW and then Cutlist Plus did the optimization and final cut list. OptiCutter looks pretty much like the same thing for less money…until you need the upgraded version. European based it looks like.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

> I m not sure how I discovered optiCutter.com
> 
> - jayseedub


----------



## HeinrichS (Jan 8, 2018)

This looks very similar to cutlistoptimizer.com which I've discovered a while back - not sure where I found it, but think it was mentioned in one of the various woodworking magazines I often read. I've used it for some projects and the option for a one time payment (e.g. $4.90 for unlimited use during 3 days) vs monthly subscription is useful if not using it very frequently. Also running it on my android devices makes it very portable for use in the shop, and when shopping.

PS: I have no affiliation with this software - just a satisfied user.


----------



## woodward12 (6 mo ago)

If you like survival games, five nights at freddy's 2 is an interesting game for you. You can play alone or play with friends in your free time to find fun. Let's try it, you will love it!


----------

